# Financial Program



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is the website for the program that my wife & I teach at our church. We went through the program 1.5 years ago and have paid off well over $50K in that time and even more now. We are getting closer to being debt free and to be able to "live like no one else."

Dave Ramsey is a christian financial genis and he teaches bibically correct and time tested tips and values that our grand parents and great grand parents lived by. "Set up a budget, track your spending, debt snowball, live within your means, wealth building and giving."

If you want to know any more information, please visit the website @ http://www.daveramsey.com/ and if you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Remember, is isn't how much we make but what we do with what we make that determines our financial future. During these uncertain economic times, it would be nice to:

a) Have house payed off
b) Be completely debt free
c) Have 3-6 months of living expenses in the bank
d) Have 401K building reasonable wealth for retirement
etc, etc, etc.

NOTE: This is NOT a "get rich quick scheme." It is basic budgeting principles that generations before us lived by.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Guys it works... I did it and have lived the last 10 years of my life debt free. It is a great feeling when you walk in to work knowing you are there because you love what you do and you do not have to carry the burden of having to be there to pay bills.


----------



## coolbeing (Jun 12, 2010)

I only have $9000.00 left. My snowball is almost done. Can't wait.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Makes you feel good don't it? It is hard to explain unless you are there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

coolbeing said:


> I only have $9000.00 left. My snowball is almost done. Can't wait.


Awesome!!! Glad to hear you are almost there!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

woodlandsboy said:


> Guys it works... I did it and have lived the last 10 years of my life debt free. It is a great feeling when you walk in to work knowing you are there because you love what you do and you do not have to carry the burden of having to be there to pay bills.


That is awesome to hear!


----------



## coolbeing (Jun 12, 2010)

He also is on the radio everyday on AM700. 2-4 pm. Its great just hearing the everyday common sense advice.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have to thank Dave cause I have been debt free for about three years. $32k in 4 months. I have a nice saving account and money in mutual funds. Plus I should have enough money to buy a house with 100% down this next year. It is a very good feel not to worry if you loose your job cause you know that you have enough money to support myself.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh what a feeling...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have to thank Dave cause I have been debt free for about three years. $32k in 4 months. I have a nice saving account and money in mutual funds. Plus I should have enough money to buy a house with 100% down this next year. It is a very good feel not to worry if you loose your job cause you know that you have enough money to support myself.


Totally awesome !!!!!!!!


----------

